

Smartphone users on tablets - zaoudis
http://blog.pollfish.com/post/52789199652/lets-talk-about-tablets

======
anigbrowl
Good grief, please hire a copywriter. I'm sure your polling app is great but
you are undermining it with such poor grammar on your landing pages.

